# royal sperm retention???



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

hi guys, 

my royals have been mating and i've seen at least two locks, my question is, when am i likely to see eggs? will she retain sperm untill she's ready to ovulate, or do i need to introduce to male to her again at a later time? only reason i'm asking is i need a clutch from her as i'm trying to prove out any genetics she may have, but the male might be moving to live with my bf's sister.

Kay.


----------



## ink&reps (Sep 16, 2010)

kirsten said:


> hi guys,
> 
> my royals have been mating and i've seen at least two locks, my question is, when am i likely to see eggs? will she retain sperm untill she's ready to obvulate, or do i need to introduce to male to her again at a later time? only reason i'm asking is i need a clutch from her as i'm trying to prove out any genetics she may have, but the male might be moving to live with my bf's sister.
> 
> Kay.


 
It is possbe she will retain the sperm and end up gravid. However if your wanting to defo have a clutch then look more into breeding, there are loads of posts on here.

What genetics are you tryng to prove ?


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

ink&reps said:


> It is possbe she will retain the sperm and end up gravid. However if your wanting to defo have a clutch then look more into breeding, there are loads of posts on here.
> 
> What genetics are you tryng to prove ?


 
i've found everything i need except the question i'm asking. I'm not a novice.

granite.

sorry for the abrupt response, but i've got an :censor:hole of a patient in atm, who's very aggressive and i'm only bloody trying to help!!! argh!


----------



## ink&reps (Sep 16, 2010)

Then im sure you know most breeders keep pairing untill they can see the female is gravid so the best thing to do would keep your male till she is gravid. It is possible she will become gravid from these 2 locks but unlikely.
Both male and female are het for granite yeah?


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

ink&reps said:


> Then im sure you know most breeders keep pairing untill they can see the female is gravid so the best thing to do would keep your male till she is gravid. It is possible she will become gravid from these 2 locks but unlikely.
> Both male and female are het for granite yeah?


 
no, male normal, female visual, but i don't know anything about her as i got her from a shop, so i'm trying to see if she's genetic, simple mutation or just a lucky "pretty normal". spoken to a few breeders who reckon she shows the makings of a genetic girl rather than pretty nomal, she's got an album to herself if you wanted a look, she's called Chloe.

they've had more than the two locks as they've been in together a month, and the tank was full of excess sperm, pretty gross really, lol. which is why i'm thinking i'll be expecting eggs in the reletive near future. here's hoping anyway.

thanks for the advice, I'll have a think, weigh up the pros and cons etc.

Kay.


----------



## C.Bruno (Oct 8, 2008)

royals need 6-7 locks to be gravid...IF they turn gravid


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

well she's had 3 that i've seen, as they were locked again this morning, there was also a small pile of sperm in the corner, so they'd bred at some point over the night also. they've been in together a month breeding regularly. I'm sure she's full to the eye balls of sperm, it's whether she'll hold on to that to use when she eventually ovulates that i want to find out.

can she be removed from the male, and the male sent to a new home?
Kay


----------



## C.Bruno (Oct 8, 2008)

kirsten said:


> well she's had 3 that i've seen, as they were locked again this morning, there was also a small pile of sperm in the corner, so they'd bred at some point over the night also. they've been in together a month breeding regularly. I'm sure she's full to the eye balls of sperm, it's whether she'll hold on to that to use when she eventually ovulates that i want to find out.
> 
> can she be removed from the male, and the male sent to a new home?
> Kay


no wait until they have finished.

put the male in the females tank (or vice versa) and then keep him in there until a lock has been observed...then put him back in his own tank when they have finished and give him 3 days rest (feeding etc..)

and continue this about 6-7 times.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

C.Bruno said:


> no wait until they have finished.
> 
> put the male in the females tank (or vice versa) and then keep him in there until a lock has been observed...then put him back in his own tank when they have finished and give him 3 days rest (feeding etc..)
> 
> and continue this about 6-7 times.



yeah cool. the have had way more locks than this. they currently live together perm.


----------



## C.Bruno (Oct 8, 2008)

kirsten said:


> yeah cool. the have had way more locks than this. they currently live together perm.


ok then well she SHOULD show restless behavior within the next few weeks and go into shed and these are signs when you should indroduce a laying box..a box with damp moss/vermiculite.

I recommend seperating them for a few months.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

C.Bruno said:


> ok then well she SHOULD show restless behavior within the next few weeks and go into shed and these are signs when you should indroduce a laying box..a box with damp moss/vermiculite.
> 
> I recommend seperating them for a few months.



once she shows signs of being gravid, he's moving house, thats why i wanted to know the likelyhood of her producing a valid clutch from the time together they've had.


----------



## C.Bruno (Oct 8, 2008)

Ahh ok good luck


----------



## truncheon1973 (Oct 12, 2008)

*nope*

you do realise youre better off doing 3 days on 3 days off?

putting them in permanantly will make the male exhausted and could stress the female out

theres no guarantee at all after 3 locks that she will get gravid

keep pairing them till u see the signs

some can have 20 plus locks and nor get gravid so only 3 aint great odds


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

truncheon1973 said:


> you do realise youre better off doing 3 days on 3 days off?
> 
> putting them in permanantly will make the male exhausted and could stress the female out
> 
> ...


they have had MORE than three locks, i'm getting bored of saying that, i have only SEEN three locks, but i'm not here all the time, i spent a lot of time at my OH's, work and sleep, so I'm not around a lot to witness all of their activities.

yes i'm aware of the general "breeder" habbits, but i'm not a breeder, these are my pets, and i'm aware of the arguments for, against and all the risks of keeping snakes together, so you don't need to take the time to warn me.

they live together, not for breeding, thats just a bonus as i'm curious to the females genetic make-up, they live together as thats my choice. they're fed seperately, both are feeding great (i have even been able to successfully change them from mice [as they were being fed before i bought them] onto rats), even the male, they're monitored closely, I'm not a novice and know what i'm doing with co-habiting.

all i wanted to know was, would she produce a fertile clutch from the time they have had together, as i was considering selling him to cut down my collection and end their co-habitation. no-one has given me a simple answer, but i have gathered that i'm best keeping him untill i am sure, then he can be sold, as i will be keeping one of her sons.

Kay.


----------



## ink&reps (Sep 16, 2010)

You wont get a simple answer as the only answer is...* it is possible but unlikely.* If you want fertile eggs then keep them both till you see she is gravid ( as said befor )
pete


----------

